# Erro ao Emergir Firebird....

## cedg

Por Favor Amigos, Ja tentei de tudo e naum consigo emergir o :

dev-db/firebird-2.0.3.12981.0-r6

Algumas Informacoes :

emerge --info =dev-db/firebird-2.0.3.12981.0-r6 :

Portage 2.1.10.49 (default/linux/amd64/10.0, gcc-4.5.3, glibc-2.13-r4, 3.2.12-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

                         System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.2.12-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Pentium-R-_Dual_CPU_E2140_@_1.60GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.3

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 15 Apr 2012 00:45:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p20

dev-lang/python:          3.2.2

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.26

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.0.3

sys-apps/openrc:          0.9.8.4

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.68

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:       2.21.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.5.3-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.5-r2

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r1

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.1 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.13-r4

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS=" http://gentoo.c3sl.ufpr.br/ http://gentoo.lcc.ufmg.br http://gentoo.localhost.net.ar/ http://mirror.csclub.uwaterloo.ca/gentoo-distfiles/ http://gentoo.netnitco.net"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="pt_BR"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="acl acpi amd64 aperfmperf apic arch_perfmon berkdb bts bzip2 clflush cli cmov constant_tsc cracklib crypt cx16 cx8 cxx de dri ds_cpl dtes64 dts est fortran fpu fxsr gdbm gif gpm ht iconv jbig jpeg jpeg2k lahf_lm lm logrotate lzo mca mce mmx modules monitor msr mtrr mudflap multilib ncurses nls nopl nptl nptlonly nx openmp pae pam pat pbe pcre pdcm pebs pge png pni pppd pse pse36 rar readline rep_good samba sep session ss sse sse2 ssl ssse3 syscall sysfs tcpd tiff tm tm2 tsc unicode vme xorg xtpr zip zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pt_BR" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

emerge -pqv =dev-db/firebird-2.0.3.12981.0-r6:

[ebuild  N    ] dev-db/firebird-2.0.3.12981.0-r6  USE="-debug -doc -examples -xinetd"

----------

## cedg

Amigos, ninguem sabe uma solucao ?

Agradeco desde ja.;...

----------

## devbit

Quais eram as últimas linhas no final emerge? Na parte aonde falha a compilação do gcc.

----------

## ferreirafm

cedg,

Não é possível te ajudar sem o respectivo build.log.

----------

